# Pocket Camp Club



## Ossiran (Nov 17, 2019)

So it appears that two subscription plans are coming as of the new announcement today. What is everyone's thoughts on the matter?

Personally, I'm annoyed they thought it was necessary to add such a thing 2 years later. Don't like it in Mario Kart World Tour, and I won't like it here.


----------



## Neechan (Nov 17, 2019)

it seems to be an optional subscription service, why they are doing this 2 years later with NH coming in 4 months is an odd business choice...


----------



## WynterFrost (Nov 17, 2019)

It's annoying but I don't care for the perks they're offering anyway so I'm not going to cry over it


----------



## Corndoggy (Nov 17, 2019)

it doesnt interest me so im steering clear of it, ive played as free to play for 2 years and i will continue to do so haha


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 17, 2019)

Does not really seem that beneficial for what it is worth... Maybe there is more to it, but I am doubtful.


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 17, 2019)

I find it pointless to be completely honest and as already mentioned, they now only decide to implement this system after 2 years of the game already being active? They won't be getting anything out of my pocket


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2019)

Not supporting this, never will. Such an unnecessary thing to add just to ride on online subs and MK Tour waves just because people are dumb enough to actually pay for the others. Also why they update an old game like this because NH is releasing soon just no Nintendo you are getting more scum as each day pass.


----------



## lexy_ (Nov 17, 2019)

I was shocked when I saw this, I read somewhere that Nintendo was happy with the number of Mario kart tour subscriptions maybe they want to do the same with pocket camp ? I won't pay for such thing because ACNH is around the corner but let me be honest, I am really worried about AC new horizon, the fact that Nintendo is getting greedier is not a good thing for us . Well, it is just my opinion.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2019)

lexy_ said:


> I was shocked when I saw this, I read somewhere that Nintendo was happy with the number of Mario kart tour subscriptions maybe they want to do the same with pocket camp ? I won't pay for such thing because ACNH is around the corner but let me be honest, I am really worried about AC new horizon, the fact that Nintendo is getting greedier is not a good thing for us . Well, it is just my opinion.



Yeah, obviously they want to try and ride on that and people are as I said dumb enough to fall for it, or they are just loyal Ninty fans paying for everything they roll out for some reason... I think they need to take off their Ninty-visors and actually see what they are supporting and not. Tour was a dumb move, pay to play online even more since it basically seems as good/bad as the free one? idk.

It's sad they've became this desperate and I think this is the wrong game to add in anything like this that would require you to pay more... their gacha cookie is bad as it is. And yes, sure it's optional but yeah since people would actually support it because "free choices" and they love Ninty too much.. no.


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 17, 2019)

It's no surprise that they gonna do this. They saw how much money they are making from Mario Kart Tour and it's "pay-to-play" services, now they want to make even more money via the Animal Crossing fans and don't care that it's been 2 years since the App came out. I mean, remember how they added back then the Welcome amiibo update to New Leaf years later after the release of the game because they saw how successful the whole amiibo thing was? And how much money they actually made out of this update, as so many people started to collected those cards and figures? It's all about the money for them, if they find a way to make more they gonna use it...

Anyway, as long as you can play Pocket Camp as always without being forced to pay for this trash, I will not care for it. Only reason why I started to play PC again is because I got bored and wanted to give it another try, especially because of those 2nd Anniversary events.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 17, 2019)

I'm absolutely not buying this.  Why did Nintendo think this was necessary?  I've already spent around $80 on this game from buying leaf tickets.  There are plenty of other people who have spent far more than that.  I can't understand how they can be so desperate for money when Pocket Camp is already a huge cash cow.  This is getting ridiculous, the greed has gone too far.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'm absolutely not buying this.  Why did Nintendo think this was necessary?  I've already spent around $80 on this game from buying leaf tickets.  There are plenty of other people who have spent far more than that.  I can't understand how they can be so desperate for money when Pocket Camp is already a huge cash cow.  This is getting ridiculous, the greed has gone too far.



yeah they are just getting way too greedy and lowkey pretending they lose money or users and then they pull this.. hypocrites.


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 17, 2019)

Looks like people already start to letting their anger out on the official twitter account for Animal Crossing, asking "Isabelle" there wtf this is all about. They may should have leave PC like it is instead of ruining it now that way.


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Nov 17, 2019)

What's the point with new horizons in a few months? This is a dumb choice they made two years after launch. I really don't like memberships cause they never last. The fact that they're almost in everything now disappoints me.


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 17, 2019)

Just read an interesting point about this on twitter: Nintendo will milk Pocket Camp now as hard as they can because they know a ton of people will drop the game immediately once New Horizons comes out. Makes sense, especially since it's only 4 months till NH will release. (Maybe that's why they also not saying much about NH right now, to focus as much as possible on PC and not distract people from it? Hmm...)

Anyway, I for myself will stay away from this as far as I can. Even if I have to stop playing PC, I will not support this cash grab trash.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2019)

Purry said:


> Just read an interesting point about this on twitter: Nintendo will milk Pocket Camp now as hard as they can because they know a ton of people will drop the game immediately once New Horizons comes out. Makes sense, especially since it's only 4 months till NH will release. (Maybe that's why they also not saying much about NH right now, to focus as much as possible on PC and not distract people from it? Hmm...)
> 
> Anyway, I for myself will stay away from this as far as I can. Even if I have to stop playing PC, I will not support this cash grab trash.



Yeah I'm definitely not surprised if that's their intention, or if they in the end are gonna make you pay up to even play/open it or anything dumb. That is not the way to go for your loyal players that still plays or just coming back. Desperate move and I hope people actually will make lists to stop this dumb **** and that it will backfire. Their dumb gacha is enough and that they pull sneaky stuff on the side with reissue and the Gulliver move that is god bless coming back next week. It seems like just because they lost Gulliver they had to pull this also.

I'm definitely as I said not gonna get this dumb **** and I hope it ultimately fails.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2019)

I mean yes we could wait and see but ultimately "free cookies" and "sub" are definitely enough red flags for such a "little" game in terms of content that are time-locked and gacha... Just why.


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 17, 2019)

One thing I found funny about this is how they present this as a "new super great feature" for the game and how they hope everyone will still having lots of fun playing PC after that update. Like duh, not wonder you guys like it, as it will bring you even more money into your pockets, but not sure if everyone still having fun playing it if you make it worse and worse with such unnecessary updates.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2019)

Purry said:


> One thing I found funny about this is how they present this as a "new super great feature" for the game and how they hope everyone will still having lots of fun playing PC after that update. Like duh, not wonder you guys like it, as it will bring you even more money into your pockets, but not sure if everyone still having fun playing it if you make it worse and worse with such unnecessary updates.



Exactly. They just want the $$$ and nothing else, and sure really fun when you need us to pay for your sub bandwagon jump that you didn't need to do at all. They could just calm down and stop being so worried about losing players, they will for sure do if they implement so hard to make everyone get this...


----------



## Neechan (Nov 17, 2019)

the Japanese with their gacha games are annoying.....


----------



## Velvet Hearts (Nov 17, 2019)

I'm upset but not too surprised because deep down I always knew they'd do something like this. They already made 50 million dollars off of this piece of trash, and it looks like they're milking every single cent they off of this app before they're going to shut it down a few months after NH releases. And they're pretty much right, the loyal consumerist fans will spend every dime they can to support their favorite little coporate-produced game. But I guess I'll just wait for more info to release, but I have a gut feeling this is marking an awful change to pocket camp, and it might be the beginning of the end, but idk ヽ(*?з｀*)ﾉ


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 17, 2019)

Kinda wondering how much this paid membership will cost. If I remember correctly, in Mario Kart Tour, you have to pay for the pass $5,99 each month


----------



## Romaki (Nov 17, 2019)

I'll save my rage for the details, but it really seems like a short term thing so they can milk the app for all it's worth before March. I'm expecting offline earnings and premium daily rewards for each plan, not really bad if it's cheap but it's most likely just going to be Nintendo earning millions monthly by doing nothing additional. They could have at least waited with this until they fixed Gulliver...


----------



## Ras (Nov 17, 2019)

It sounds like they're launching it at the same time as the new Gulliver. I haven't spent a lot of time in Mario Kart Tour, so I have little idea what this is going to be. But, yeah, it seems a little late with New Horizons coming up. I just hope friends I made in PC can be carried over to that game.


----------



## Chicha (Nov 17, 2019)

I noticed even the Japanese fanbase wasn't happy about this new subscription service. Many on twitter were concerned. That's a very big _y i k e s_

Nintendo's really losing focus with the rise of mobile games. Putting more features behind paywalls isn't a good look long term. Of course, companies have to make profits. However, the aggressive way they've been going about it is all wrong. It's pretty clear they haven't been listening to feedback anymore since the Gulliver fiasco. I'm annoyed so many items are only accessed with leaf tickets.

I took a long break from playing but came back to Pocket Camp at the beginning of the month. It was discouraging to see almost every event item or camp background cost leaf tickets. Looking at the refill events was just... welp. Leaf Tickets for a bubble??

If Nintendo _really_ wanted money from us, they should make stationery or plush of the villagers. Team up with Build a Bear and boom. I know Japan has merch, but there's so much potential and it's honestly shocking they haven't taken advantage like Pokemon has.


----------



## kemdi (Nov 18, 2019)

Neechan said:


> it seems to be an optional subscription service, why they are doing this 2 years later with NH coming in 4 months is an odd business choice...



Because they know most of the people playing PC now are gonna ditch the game hard when New Horizons is released, so they're trying to milk this cow for all it's worth.


----------



## BluebearL (Nov 18, 2019)

This pocket camp club is an all new low
 the cookie system is bad enough, why do they need to make more money making options?! Eventually the game is going to be like a lot of other games- unenjoyable without spending money. I refuse to spend a cent in the game. I thought pc was good at being extremely inclusive to those not paying money but that?s changing. I would rather have paid for the game upfront than have all these micro transactions. Shady. Anyone else agree?

It also takes the kid friendly aspect out. We don?t need more addictive games that seem harmless teaching kids to be greedy and want all of these exclusive options. Not fair to them


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2019)

Yeah, I definitely think the rage is totally fair no matter the content, I mean MK Tour is a really trashy game when it comes to subs and I'm glad I never got into that and heard what it was about beforehand. And just locking stupid thing just because they *had* to get back old Gulliver is definitely not the way to go. And that's kinda ironic, it's like they think people will not play FE just because FEH or stuff, I mean as long as they makes good full game I don't mind. But doing this to jump the cheap and loser bandwagon just no.. why?


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 18, 2019)

I'm just afraid that we'll get less free things now that they're hellbent on doing this paid membership thing. I love the freebies of ACPC as is and I hope they don't cut down on that.

...well, not that I'm actually affected by any of this. Since ACPC is region-locked and is unavable in my country (I only use VPN to download updates and such), I really can't pay for upgrades since it'll ask for my billing address lol.


----------



## kyle on saturn (Nov 18, 2019)

I’ve somewhat lost interest in pocket camp, what they’re offering would’ve been nice for everyone. The thing I’ll mostly miss is the “have an animal run the camp” part because it seems cute, other than that I’m disappointed.


----------



## LilyLynne (Nov 18, 2019)

I am not very happy about this change, but I will wait and see the details. Leaf tickets are already expensive enough.


----------



## RiskyBiscuit (Nov 18, 2019)

/10 chars


----------



## Ras (Nov 19, 2019)

It looks like the higher level membership ($7.99 US) doesn’t include the “perks” of the lower level membership ($2.99 US). Unless I’m wrong, that means you don’t get the helper unless you buy both. As for the monthly “free cookies,” you generally get more than five from a month of 5000 bell cookies. Unless they’re taking that away. The best part of the vids was the preview of the upcoming Christmas items. I like the choir.


----------



## Hanif1807 (Nov 19, 2019)

Well, it's another money-making attempt but i am not annoyed at it at all since it's optional. I'd rather manage my campsite myself


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 20, 2019)

kyle on saturn said:


> I?ve somewhat lost interest in pocket camp, what they?re offering would?ve been nice for everyone. The thing I?ll mostly miss is the ?have an animal run the camp? part because it seems cute, other than that I?m disappointed.



It does sound cute, but isn't the game's purpose to run your own campsite? I personally enjoy completing animal requests everyday and earning rewards for actually _playing_ the game, so for another animal to do that all for me seems rather pointless in my opinion. I agree though, definitely disappointing.


----------



## Neechan (Nov 20, 2019)

glad there's a 1 month trail period...for the helper one, sad that such features are behind a wall.


----------



## Chouchou (Nov 20, 2019)

I'm not mad at the 2,99 helper plan, as you get tickets and it can be useful if you can't play because of school /work and you want to win those events. You also get 60 leaf tickets every month so it's almost as you pay for them.  The cookie one for 7,99 is incredibly expensive, you can't get the leaf tickets and the other perks.


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 20, 2019)

Funny how Nintendo hide the comments under their video because they can't take the opinions of their fans to this. Well, still not interested, gonna play the game like always and don't care for it.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2019)

Purry said:


> Funny how Nintendo hide the comments under their video because they can't take the opinions of their fans to this. Well, still not interested, gonna play the game like always and don't care for it.



That's how capitalist greedy companies work, they only want the good criticism :/ But yeah I hope people don't pay for this nor support it; either plan is just dumb and I'm not even gonna use my free trial, this is just shaming and ****tin all the loyal users who have been on and off for years and bought leaf tickets and such for supporting(yes i pay for that, no hiding) the game.


----------



## Romaki (Nov 20, 2019)

It's so obvious that they don't see this as a longtime thing when their online subscription is $19.99 per year and this is $11.98 per month (though even if you only buy one subscription you'll still pay either $35 or $95 per year)... But yeah, one subscription is for the collectors (even though 5 cookies per month is pretty low even for that) and one is so that you can play Pocket Camp passively once New Horizon arrives. There's really no need for this to be a subscription, just offer these things for "premium members" after a one time payment.


----------



## Imbri (Nov 20, 2019)

Over the last year, PC has become less fun and more something I do out of habit. I've logged in every day, but it may be time to close down my camp.


----------



## Ossiran (Nov 20, 2019)

New videos didn't inspire confidence. The Depo Plan especially is worrisome. And the fact they felt the need to separate the features into two plans is even worse.


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 20, 2019)

Sheila said:


> That's how capitalist greedy companies work, they only want the good criticism :/ But yeah I hope people don't pay for this nor support it; either plan is just dumb and I'm not even gonna use my free trial, this is just shaming and ****tin all the loyal users who have been on and off for years and bought leaf tickets and such for supporting(yes i pay for that, no hiding) the game.


Good thing is they can't hide the Twitter comments to this, which are pretty negative overall so far. 

Also, I just read more about this and apparently, you basically pay so that the game plays itself. Like for what do I need the help of a villager who basically do all the "dirty work" for me, only that I have (almost) nothing to do anymore?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2019)

Purry said:


> Good thing is they can't hide the Twitter comments to this, which are pretty negative overall so far.
> 
> Also, I just read more about this and apparently, you basically pay so that the game plays itself. Like for what do I need the help of a villager who basically do all the "dirty work" for me, only that I have (almost) nothing to do anymore?



Yeah exactly, they really want to turn that game really idle, why can't they just shut it down like Miitomo if such? And yeah I hope they think again though I doubt it.


----------



## Neechan (Nov 20, 2019)

Looking at the videos with an app called vidiq shows it’s extremely low like in the 30% so it hasn’t been well received, I’m honestly playing pc just to pass the time with the back log of games I have.


----------



## Biyaya (Nov 21, 2019)

I want those cookies, but I don't think the cookie/depot plan has a free trial to take advantage of. :c


----------



## Ras (Nov 21, 2019)

No, but go ahead and do the other free trial for the free tickets.


----------



## Buttonsy (Nov 21, 2019)

Neechan said:


> it seems to be an optional subscription service, why they are doing this 2 years later with NH coming in 4 months is an odd business choice...



My thought was that, considering some of the features include that you appear to be able to delegate some of the less fun tasks to one of your villagers, maybe the idea is to get players who got bored of the game but still like the design aspect of the game to come back? But IDK, personally I feel like Pete's Parcel Service already made tasks like helping animals and stuff way easier...


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2019)

Lmao so you can't try the trials unless you have/add funds. Shaking my head. Just make everyone get that and let them choose if they want more afterwards regardless of funds :/ This charging thing if you forget to cancel if just even more scum and while tickets could be nice I'm not even gonna do this.

One thing if they was like like "hey try this one month, and then we have those plans for $xx a month" or this for a year or such.. I mean yeah you gotta have funds for em to charge but that's just even more a no-no. While free tix would have been nice sorry gotta skip those.


----------



## cornimer (Nov 21, 2019)

Even if you (understandably) hate this idea I recommend doing the free trial to snatch those 60 free leaf tickets


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2019)

cornimer said:


> Even if you (understandably) hate this idea I recommend doing the free trial to snatch those 60 free leaf tickets



Ugh this is real shady but got guidance how to get and cancel it, but yeah def. not gonna pay further for anything else like this.. like wow.


----------



## Phawnix (Nov 21, 2019)

I tried out both of the subscriptions. I can see the helper one being worth it and I don't mind the price. The cookie/depot plan is definitely not worth it unless you buy a lot of cookies. I'll probably keep the helper plan. I like supporting the game and having the little helper face next to mine in the menu. Honestly they should probably have just combined both subscriptions instead of making them seperate but I guess it's good for people like me who want to pay less and don't care about cookies. I have to admit the membership card looks awesome.


----------



## Cerise (Nov 21, 2019)

It?s always like that though.  Once established, things are no longer free.  I?m trying out the free trial.  Already marked the date on my calendar to unsubscribe.  It?s helpful because it allows me to catch up on items I haven?t crafted yet, but you also have your little camp manager following you around whenever you?re catching bugs or whatnot, so that?s a little annoying (but still cute so I keep that option on).  Other than that, I don?t really see the point in staying, so hopefully no funny business/hidden charges when I unsubscribe.


----------



## Ras (Nov 21, 2019)

No, no, the helper is annoying me already. She gathers 112 wood, 85 steel, etc. and I have to go in and sell all that junk just to be able to clear out my mailbox. I sent Nin feedback, but I doubt they’ll care. I guess some want that stuff in their mailbox so they can replenish as they craft, but I rarely craft and my OCD won’t let me live with a red exclamation and a full mailbox.


----------



## LilyLynne (Nov 21, 2019)

I am glad I am not the only one driven nuts by red exclamation points on things in game (also i cant stand red dots on my phone). I think I will try the trial thing, but I am afraid having the helper will annoy me.


----------



## Buttonsy (Nov 21, 2019)

Does anyone know if all the advertisements for the free trial will go away eventually? I don't wanna put my payment info in the game so I wanna just skip the trial but all the little notifications for it everywhere are bothering me.


----------



## Ras (Nov 21, 2019)

LilyLynne said:


> I am glad I am not the only one driven nuts by red exclamation points on things in game (also i cant stand red dots on my phone). I think I will try the trial thing, but I am afraid having the helper will annoy me.



Yes! My mom will have red dots with the number 96 or something and I just can’t deal with it. On my phone, they get cleared immediately. I think *they* are the weird ones!


----------



## Cerise (Nov 21, 2019)

Ras said:


> No, no, the helper is annoying me already. She gathers 112 wood, 85 steel, etc. and I have to go in and sell all that junk just to be able to clear out my mailbox. I sent Nin feedback, but I doubt they?ll care. I guess some want that stuff in their mailbox so they can replenish as they craft, but I rarely craft and my OCD won?t let me live with a red exclamation and a full mailbox.



Yea, some hours later, I finally turned the Walk Together option OFF.  It was cute for literally a sweet second, and I liked the ego boost whenever I would catch something and I would have someone cheering me on, but Omigoodness every time I want to pick up a gyroid it?s always blocking my way and we get into this weird trance where we?d start dancing.  I must have popped a vein or two.


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 22, 2019)

cornimer said:


> Even if you (understandably) hate this idea I recommend doing the free trial to snatch those 60 free leaf tickets



I know but I'm anxious that they're gonna take my money out when I've got bills to pay. 

Also, where has the time count down for the next rotation on the map disappeared too? Or have they completely demolished it?


----------



## Ras (Nov 22, 2019)

If you click on individual locations like the island, it shows up.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2019)

LilyLynne said:


> I am glad I am not the only one driven nuts by red exclamation points on things in game (also i cant stand red dots on my phone). I think I will try the trial thing, but I am afraid having the helper will annoy me.



Ugh yeah I hate those memories alerts cause u have to click on every single one to get it away or watch it, idk how it works.

but yeah just saying you can cancel already, just go to your apple id, click on subs and then click on your active sub to cancel


----------



## Corndoggy (Nov 23, 2019)

so ive caved to all the cuteness online and have done the free trial for the happy helper plan. Currently have to wait for all ym crafting to be done before i can test the shorter crafting times but does seem helpful. The free leaf tickets was sweet. I currently have wolfgang following me and its cute but hes not actually that helpful in terms of collecting items and completing requests. Its cute and makes me happy but i definitely wouldn't pay for the plan. I intend to change up my helper every so often so i can experience all my faves running behind me.


----------



## RNRita (Nov 23, 2019)

I?m trying the free trial for helper. Nice to have things craft right away.  We?ll see. When do I get my 60 leaf tickets?


----------



## Seroja (Nov 24, 2019)

can somebody tell me if we can subscribe without having a credit card? (like having store credit in your itunes account for example, can they deduct it off that?)


----------



## Corndoggy (Nov 24, 2019)

Seroja said:


> can somebody tell me if we can subscribe without having a credit card? (like having store credit in your itunes account for example, can they deduct it off that?)



in android i know u need your card details in (i already had mine for when i spent like 8 bucks on another game a year ago) so ti was fine for me, but i think it should work with itunes credit for apple, however i don't have one so not entirely sure sorry.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 24, 2019)

i might keep the happy helper plan if i can transfer my data to my phone. im using my ipad. The fortune cookie one is stupid.  I would get it if you would just get at least 1 5 star from each cookie. (im trying to say that the first cookie you get from that set will always be a 5 star item, then the rest can be 3 stars or 4 stars)


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2019)

Seroja said:


> can somebody tell me if we can subscribe without having a credit card? (like having store credit in your itunes account for example, can they deduct it off that?)



Yeah you can use store credit, at least it listed that for me, although I just entered my cc info and then removed it after cancelled sub.

But yeah make sure to cancel or they will debit off that every month.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 26, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'm absolutely not buying this.  Why did Nintendo think this was necessary?  I've already spent around $80 on this game from buying leaf tickets.  There are plenty of other people who have spent far more than that.  I can't understand how they can be so desperate for money when Pocket Camp is already a huge cash cow.  This is getting ridiculous, the greed has gone too far.



Yeah I just read about these new subscription services (I haven't played pocket camp in months so I'm behind on the happenings of the app) and it's seriously disappointing that they're willing to go this far to get as much money out of their apps as possible.

I read about the feautures you can get from each subscription. They're locking basic needs behind a paywall, like storage space, and that's messed up. 
I also heard about how, as of late, they've made the game more intensive in the way that you have to spend a lot of time with it in order to get stuff done (which was never really an issue before) and now if you want to stay away from it more, you have to buy the cheaper subscription so the game will essentially play iyself in thr background. You're basically giving them money to not play the game. At that point I would consider that stealing. Someone's gotta draw the line somewhere.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2019)

Well yeah you had to play a lot and intense before so yeah it was an issue but recent years made it worse and also hence why I didn't really want to get back into it but here I am lol.

And yeah the storage and cookie plan is a scam, I mean just reissue them and let people pay if they want to as for cookies, and the storage is just a basic thing you shouldn't charge for.

The follower/quest help is alright and while I enjoy my free trial not wasting on that 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Well yeah you had to play a lot and intense before so yeah it was an issue but recent years made it worse and also hence why I didn't really want to get back into it but here I am lol.

And yeah the storage and cookie plan is a scam, I mean just reissue them and let people pay if they want to as for cookies, and the storage is just a basic thing you shouldn't charge for.

The follower/quest help is alright and while I enjoy my free trial not wasting on that


----------



## Alexis (Dec 5, 2019)

i hate microtransactions in any game lol

but i still bought it ;-;


----------



## Corndoggy (Dec 18, 2019)

I have almost come to the end of my subscription (i cancelled it today and it runs out on the 23rd) and here's my review:
- i did find it cute having animals run with me and i enjoyed talking to them. i changed them out every so often and i had a bout 5 villagers helping me throughout the month
- The campers help wasn't that great, cos usually they didn't get many gyroids or fish, and with butterflies they got colours i wasn't necessarily trying to get. Overall, the help saved me maybe playing 3 rotations and got me more pricy fish and bugs then i would usually catch (just because i'm lazy and just tend to buy them from the marketplace)
- The best thing i found about the membership was the shortened crafting time, since ive had a campsite from release date, everything crafted immediately for me. However, this definitely is not worth getting the $5 membership for, if your patient enough to wait with crafting times you may as well

TLDR: The happy helped plan was cute and saved some time, but if your patient like me and happy to play every rotation, it's really not worth it and i won't be updating my plan. Furthermore, i found whilst having the plan i wanted to play less as i no longer needed to complete requests as my campsite helper would just do it for me. I do not think it's worth paying for, but it was nice during the free trial


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2019)

^Yeah I enjoy(ed, it stops on Saturday I think?) having your villager collecting stuff and the shortened crafting time, some upper tier amenities are just cray, but honestly I wouldn't wanna pay for it, and especially not for a monthly deduct model sub like they have made it. If it was like, pay $30 a year and it would automatically end when that year is over, sure I could have considered it but that you have to either keep adding credit or they having your bank account no thanks like this.

And yeah the event help was kinda useless imo, you could just buy a golden rod or event nets/honeys etc.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Dec 21, 2019)

I'm definitely going to avoid it as I do with any in-app purchases. But it's rather unfortunate that it's just another money grab- the concept is super cute and I would have loved to try it. Maybe I'll give the free trial a shot after I obtain my favorite villager(s).


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2019)

Mayor Monday said:


> I'm definitely going to avoid it as I do with any in-app purchases. But it's rather unfortunate that it's just another money grab- the concept is super cute and I would have loved to try it. Maybe I'll give the free trial a shot after I obtain my favorite villager(s).



Yeah trial is worth it but yeah I wouldn't want to pay like $4 a month for it. I really hate the principle of it and that kind of scum sub model in general. As I said a one time payment you can renew if you want and when it expires it expires  would have been a-ok in my book but this nope.


----------



## Ossiran (Dec 22, 2019)

From my experience, the helper gave me a lot of levels and treats. I was swimming in so many materials that I just spent them all on Gulliver's Islands, which gave me plenty of treats to level up the other campers in addition to leveling up the helper quite a bit.

For the events, it was really only helpful during the fishing tournament. It was the equivalent of getting an extra round of fishing in every day. 

For the gardening and gyroidite hunts, it barley helped at all. During the gardening events, I only ever got the most common butterfly and only got 1 or 2 per cycle. I only got 1 gyroidite on average per cycle, so maybe an extra 8 per day.

Overall, it was cute and nice, but definitely not something I could see myself spending money on. If you're new to the game, it could be helpful for a while. But if you're a veteran, it's definitely not worth it.


----------



## BluebearL (Dec 26, 2019)

I am also really annoyed that the free trial needs credit card info so that they can start taking money off afterwards unless you quickly cancel the plan. Some people won't know or remember to do that, feels like a really nasty trick to pull in my opinion. I'm also very anxious about giving these companies my credit info so I'll probably have to miss out of the free trial


----------



## Kirbyz (Dec 27, 2019)

$10.99 a month for 6 fortune cookies of your choice (and not even all are available at that, the most popular ones probably aren’t going to be one of the options), a few hours off refurbishing or crafting items, and some other useless stuff I can’t even remember because they’re so pointless and so not worth your money at all. It’s so overpriced and expensive, and none of the stuff they’re offering your is in any way worth what you’re paying for. Leaf tickets are already expensive as it is, then they come in with this ‘plan’ like anyone is going to pay $11 a month for a couple of fortune cookies and faster crafting items. No thank you, I’ll just wait for the *real* Animal Crossing game to come out in 2020.


----------



## Animecafe102 (Jan 5, 2020)

The perks really aren't worth paying for in my opinion, I'm doing the free trial and it's nice but I won't pay for it lol


----------



## Soot Sprite (Jan 7, 2020)

It eems like an attempt to keep pocket cam active once new horizons comes out, but I don't play it nearly enough to spend actual money on it. I'm sure it's great for an active player but I'm just not into mobile gaming like that enough. I think pocket camp has too much crammed in it for what the game is.


----------



## cornimer (Jan 13, 2020)

I ended up keeping my Happy Helper subscription for two extra months but I have now cancelled it. I'll miss having my favourite villagers follow me around but it really wasn't worth the cost even though it was only about $4 CAD per month. I actually got quite annoyed with how full my mailbox would constantly get, the helper is a bit TOO helpful  I got so desparate that I sold all 999 steel, wood and paper in my inventory to try to clear out my mailbox, but I STILL had some left over!


----------

